# Rubik's scramble widget



## frici (Apr 12, 2014)

Let me introduce a new widget to *save and display a Rubik's Cube scrambles*. It was built to replace the similar application by Josef Jelinek which became outdated because nowadays browsers security settings block Java. The new widget works well on mobile devices too.

There's an admin page where you can set up your widget: http://ruwix.com/saved-rubiks-cube/edit.php
The program generates a custom link where you can always access your cube or you can embed it on a website using the generated embed code.

See this page for an example how can you use it to display algorithms: How to orient layst layer corners


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow. Seems pretty amazing!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

It's really nice! The only thing I see is that it doesn't handle double layer moves like little "r" etc...


----------



## frici (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you for your remark, that's a good idea for the next version


----------

